# Plow video with aerial photos



## timsjeep

Just having some fun on a Sunday. Getting a school ready for Monday. Glad I chose my ugliest truck to film


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nice use of the droneThumbs Up


----------



## timsjeep

SnoFarmer;1945765 said:


> Nice use of the droneThumbs Up


Thanks, I am finding more and more uses for it. My employees love it when I take it out and film them.


----------



## Mr.Markus

That's talent, it's all I can do to drive, plow, use the back blade and salt with a coffee in my hand a the phone in the other...


----------



## crazyboy

Awesome!!!


----------



## Perry.

Well done!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

What's a good price point for a drone setup with camera?


Does the camera do live feedback, or is it recorded to disc or thumb drive and you download it ?


Pretty cool video, I must say....


I got this hot chick that lives a couple houses away. Looking to get myself into trouble...


----------



## edgeair

Ha, beat me to it. I was considering getting a DJI Phantom 2 Vision. Is that the stock camera that comes with them, or did you go for something else in a mount/camera?


----------



## edgeair

Dogplow Dodge;1946003 said:


> I got this hot chick that lives a couple houses away. Looking to get myself into trouble...


Don't let the big bad FAA hear about that! :laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

edgeair;1946006 said:


> Don't let the big bad FAA hear about that! :laughing:


What's the FAA ? Fat Ass Again ?

Do you think I care what my wife thinks ?


----------



## edgeair

Dogplow Dodge;1946010 said:


> What's the FAA ? Fat Ass Again ?
> 
> Do you think I care what my wife thinks ?


Carry on then, nothing to see here


----------



## BUFF

timsjeep;1945763 said:


> Just having some fun on a Sunday. Getting a school ready for Monday. Glad I chose my ugliest truck to film


That is really cool, would you mind posting more info or feedback about the drone? 
I can see myself using one when shooting P-Dogs or Fly Fishing the North Platte.

thx


----------



## 1978K20

Very cool ! I like !


----------



## BC Handyman

ya, great video.


----------



## CityGuy

That's cool.

More to come I hope?


----------



## timsjeep

BUFF;1946218 said:


> That is really cool, would you mind posting more info or feedback about the drone?
> thx


Its a DJI Phantom 2 Vision+. Its very easy to fly and control the camera. Its a complete camera and quadcopter. You can pick them up for around 1200. Its a great way to get shots for your properties. I use it all the time.


----------



## to_buy

Nice open lot to plow, no car in the way. must be nice


----------



## Chineau

That looks like a load of fun are you into other remotes as well?


----------



## bosman

Great video, I've been practicing on a small Hubsan FPV Quadcopter. Would love to have a the DJI Phantom for better quality video. Nice job piloting. Have you had it very long?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

timsjeep;1946380 said:


> Its a DJI Phantom 2 Vision+. Its very easy to fly and control the camera. Its a complete camera and quadcopter. You can pick them up for around 1200. Its a great way to get shots for your properties. I use it all the time.


Thanks.

Your videos, and experience with the unit are very good. Unfortunately, with 20% of the reviews of the unit as being a 1 star, I personally would look elsewhere until I found something that didn't bring on such negative connotations about the manufacturer


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1946506 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Your videos, and experience with the unit are very good. Unfortunately, with 20% of the reviews of the unit as being a 1 star, I personally would look elsewhere until I found something that didn't bring on such negative connotations about the manufacturer


I bet the majority of the negative reviews came from places along the northeast coast.......:laughing:


----------



## bosman

Negative reviews come after this happens.


----------



## Flyboy77

If you look at one of his other videos (DJI00059), it shows the auto-tracking feature of the drone. Very cool.

So was plowing of the school lot someone piloting the drone or auto tracking. It kind of looked like there was some of both. I saw someone standing in several of the frames, but couldn't tell if they had a controller.


----------



## Chineau

So it is not just me crashing into stuff.


----------



## Flyboy77

I would imagine wind could be a huge problem (like all aircraft), especially at some of the heights they're flying. 
Those little indoor helicopters can't compete with any wind.


----------



## Snoviper

Cool Video!


----------



## ken643

Very cool, thank for sharing!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Longae29

Best plowing video Ive seen....


----------



## WIPensFan

Longae29;1951151 said:


> Best plowing video Ive seen....


I agree! Love that view. Wouldn't this be a good business to start for someone. Go around and offer it to plowing contractors. If it wasn't priced to bad I bet there would be quite a few takers. Everyone complains they don't have time to video or take pictures, and I agree, it's the last thing you want to worry about. Would look good on peoples websites for advertising...payup


----------



## timsjeep

Longae29;1951151 said:


> Best plowing video Ive seen....


Wow, thanks for all the positive responses. I have been really busy lately and have not had time to respond to all these. I will get back on this afternoon and respond. Lots of good questions and some mis-information about drones. I will clear them up and get you all some more pictures. Tim


----------



## timsjeep

Dogplow Dodge;1946003 said:


> What's a good price point for a drone setup with camera?
> 
> You can get into a nice Phantom 1 for under 500, just add camera. Used GoPro Hero 3 is under 200. Phantom 2 is higher, but way better. Mine is a Phantom 2 vision plus. 1200 out the door ready to do just as I did.
> 
> Does the camera do live feedback, or is it recorded to disc or thumb drive and you download it ?
> I have both on mine. The footage is on a Micro SD card on the drone. I also have live feed of the flight on my iPhone, thats how I control it and frame the shots. Very cool feature of the vision +.
> 
> 
> 
> edgeair;1946004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, beat me to it. I was considering getting a DJI Phantom 2 Vision. Is that the stock camera that comes with them, or did you go for something else in a mount/camera?
> 
> 
> 
> This was all shot on a stock vision +. I don't like the old vision. Vision + is a really great little package that makes this type of shoot really easy.
> 
> 
> 
> to_buy;1946390 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice open lot to plow, no car in the way. must be nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha Ha. I wish is was always this way. Its a grade school and a university lot. Usually packed with cars from 6am to midnight. We never have a chance to plow it clear like this. Thats why we were there on a Sunday morning getting it really clean for the following Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Chineau;1946395 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a load of fun are you into other remotes as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I have an Associated RC10B5M that I race at the local track. I also have a Losi Eight Nitro buggy for the outdoor track. Fun hobby, but I have little time between work and family.
> 
> 
> 
> bosman;1946490 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great video, I've been practicing on a small Hubsan FPV Quadcopter. Would love to have a the DJI Phantom for better quality video. Nice job piloting. Have you had it very long?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had this one 6 months, I also have a phantom 1 that I have had for 2 years. If I were you, I would make the jump. These DJI Phantoms are really easy to fly and make taking pictures really easy. I have a small quadcopter and its a ***** to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogplow Dodge;1946506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Your videos, and experience with the unit are very good. Unfortunately, with 20% of the reviews of the unit as being a 1 star, I personally would look elsewhere until I found something that didn't bring on such negative connotations about the manufacturer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand your point, but DJI is the innovator and leader in hobby drones. You will look long and hard to find a better one. I would say most of the negative toward these drones is by people who don't follow the pre flight check lists and don't update the firmware often enough. I can honestly say I have flown both my Phantom 1 and my Phantom 2 a few hundred times and never had one issue that was not caused by my own mistakes. I love these quads so much I have two and will be purchasing a third soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Flyboy77;1946548 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at one of his other videos (DJI00059), it shows the auto-tracking feature of the drone. Very cool.
> 
> So was plowing of the school lot someone piloting the drone or auto tracking. It kind of looked like there was some of both. I saw someone standing in several of the frames, but couldn't tell if they had a controller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This unit does not have self tracking. I know some do, but not mine. The plow video was piloted by me standing next to the red dodge plow truck way off in the distance in a parking lot next door. I was 1000 to 1800 feet from the action. Viewing the camera through my iPhone live as I was flying.
> 
> The video in my Youtube account was my friend learning to fly and follow a moving object. That was the first time he had ever flown a quadcopter!! You can see how easy it is if a rookie and follow me that good 10 feet off the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Flyboy77;1946581 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine wind could be a huge problem (like all aircraft), especially at some of the heights they're flying.
> Those little indoor helicopters can't compete with any wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you would be surprised how little wind affects these drones. I have flown mine in 30-40 MPH wind and its rock solid. I have had mine up to 1200 feet high and I could tell the wind was whipping good up there but the drone stayed with in about a 5' by 5' area. GPS is amazing!
> 
> Thanks again for all the positive feedback. I will be doing a new plow video soon and will post for sure. Tim
Click to expand...


----------



## Antlerart06

BUFF;1946218 said:


> That is really cool, would you mind posting more info or feedback about the drone?
> I can see myself using one when shooting P-Dogs or Fly Fishing the North Platte.
> 
> thx


That be cool getting a closer look at them P dog blowing up


----------



## jjacobs

Great filming!!! It is great to have good natural light. Most of our plowing comes during the night hours which makes for tricky filming. Here is a comp of the guys I plow with. Used a Phantom 2 with Go Pro Black.


----------



## timsjeep

jjacobs;1954089 said:


> Great filming!!! It is great to have good natural light. Most of our plowing comes during the night hours which makes for tricky filming. Here is a comp of the guys I plow with. Used a Phantom 2 with Go Pro Black.


Nice work! I am going to do some night flying soon. I have never had time to do it, but I am going to make time. Yours turned out really good. I was afraid the light would be impossible, but it looks good enough in your. Thanks for sharing that. Tim


----------



## jjacobs

Yeah, as long as you have plenty of overhead lights in the lot you will be fine. Batteries don't last as long on Phantom when the temps are in the single digits, I found that out. I think there is a setting on camera for night pics, so I'll have to check into that more.


----------



## asphaltwarrior1

That was cool !


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

that is really neat.. most times we're out working, there is a good amount of wind though and its almost always dark too lol, probably wise for me to steer clear of this type of toy for now.


----------



## timsjeep

This is a still I took from that same day. Fun to see the mountains in the reflection from the windows. The Phantom 2 vision + takes pretty good stills. I use it for property pictures all summer long. Great for Irrigation maps too.


----------



## jvm81

Nice open lot! Great video!


----------



## Sooner

What kind of tailgate is that? Is it a ramp for the quad?


----------



## timsjeep

Sooner;1961549 said:


> What kind of tailgate is that? Is it a ramp for the quad?


Thats exactly what it is. We have three of them and love em. Makes hauling an ATV a breeze.


----------



## On a Call

I remember those ramps from long ago. We used to use them for mowers out of our trucks. Turned out to be a pain. Not the gate but what we were trying to do. Perhaps I should have not sold them.


----------



## timsjeep

On a Call;1961586 said:


> I remember those ramps from long ago. We used to use them for mowers out of our trucks. Turned out to be a pain. Not the gate but what we were trying to do. Perhaps I should have not sold them.


Funny you mention that. I sold two of them about 10 yrs ago and I kick myself every winter. I am going to build my own for next season. Mine are old and beat to death. They come off in 10 min for summer work, but in the winter they are great for ATV's, snowblowers, and even my mini skid loaders. Much better then hauling a trailer around. Tim


----------



## On a Call

Yeah...I forgot about the mini skid. We used to have one of those baby bobcats. Would use it just like you mentioned.

How much are they selling for now ?

Making your own ? Hmmm...good idea. 

If I did not carry dumpers on my pick ups I would think about doing the same.

Post some photos of you making them. Maybe I will build a set or two. The nice thing about them is that they were safe...at least much more safe than ramps.

Thinking of buying an old cargo van for the blowers.


----------

